# New T-Shirt Designs



## JBroida (Jun 13, 2015)

These JKI T-Shirts were designed by Sumiko Pogue and feature calligraphy by Hiroko Yamai. They made from are extremely soft cotton/poly blend. The front design shows the various Japanese-style cuts of the animals, with part names written in both Japanese and English. The back of the T-Shirts say "Los Angeles Specialty Kitchen Knife Store" in Japanese. If you are interested in a size that we dont carry, or would like this design on a different type of product (hoodie, long sleeve shirt, etc.), please let us know and we will do our best to get you squared away.

*The product image shown is a rendering of how the T-Shirt will look. The image is taken from the design files we used to print the t-shirts.







you can also get a better idea of how they look here:
https://instagram.com/p/32a0VPqpI2/

They are up on the site now here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/jki-gear.html


----------



## brianh (Jun 13, 2015)

Likey!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 13, 2015)

Cow and pig ordered. Thanks jon!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 13, 2015)

here are slightly better images:


----------



## KCMande (Jun 14, 2015)

Oooooooo! I might need all of these in my life. Maybe a pork hoodie in the future.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jpon,

Love this! Will you be stocking different sizes?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Jpon,
> 
> Love this! Will you be stocking different sizes?



right now we have small, medium, large, and extra large... i'm about to order some xxl and xxxl for a few customers. If you want something in a size we dont have, just let m know (shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]).


----------



## johnstoc (Jun 14, 2015)

How do they fit? Roomy or more fitted cut? I'm often in between sizes depending on cut...


----------



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2015)

on the slightly small size... think like american apparel sizes (the shirts are not american apparel, but the sizing is close).


----------

